# Best H67 mobo Asus or GigaByte



## Prajyot (Sep 22, 2011)

Which one is best mobo among Asus ASUS P8H67-M PRO and GigaByte GIGABYTE GA-H67MA-UD2H-B3 and ASUS P8H67-M EVO B3 Revision
I am going to use it with i5 2400 or 2500 (depnds upon price)

Following two mobo are same? as prices are vary
Asus P8H67-M-PRO Sandy Bridge

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!ASUS P8H67-M PRO B3 Revision LGA 1155 Intel H67 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

Regards,


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

the two mb's looks same to me go for the one with the lowest price

Gigabyte Mb is also the same so go for the one u get for the lowest price but i recommend u to increase ur budget a little bit & go for Z68 there is no point spending 8K on H67 u can go for this at 9.5K
Asus P8Z68-M PRO Motherboard

or this at 9K
Buy Asus P8Z68-M PRO Z68 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 23, 2011)

but i have non k processor, so what is use of P8Z68


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

it has lucid virtue + Intel® Smart Response Technology(ssd catching) if u don,t want those features then go for h67 or even H61


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2011)

H67 also has LUCID Virtue support and if you are not planning to buy a SSD any time sooner, you don't need Z68 for a Non-K processor.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^if brother for 1 k he can get all those features and if he is able to spend 1k more then i think he should go with z68.


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 23, 2011)

budget is not problem, but i am buying non k processor so really z68 helps a lot?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

its lucid virtue,ssd caching will help.if budget is not a problem then go with z68.see here,
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/146757-motherboard-should-i-buy-p67-z68.html#post1499004


----------



## Prajyot (Sep 24, 2011)

which model is good in z68


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

this is one of the cheapest i think but no SLI@8.9K
Buy Asus P8Z68-M PRO Z68 Motherboard in Mumbai India


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, you better go with P8Z68-M PRO now. Why dont you spend another 1k and go with i5-2500k. It will be the best option. 

I was really unaware of availability of Z68 at such pricing. Just one thing is that you can SLI or X-Fire.


----------

